# Redfish crack attempt



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

I new to tying so let me know what you think, good or bad!


----------



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

Pardon my grammar, it should say "I'm new to tying so let me know what you think, good or bad!" 

For some reason I can't edit my original post.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

looks perfect good job


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Tip - change the eyes to a cone head. You can wrap lead under it if you really need the weight. The cone deflects grass much better than the weighted eyes. You'll spend more time with the fly ready to fish instead of constantly cleaning the weeds off the eyes.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

That will catch a fish or 2! Good job!


----------

